# Hokes book



## dthoreson81 (Apr 24, 2008)

While reading the platinum refining instructions, he mentions a 'casserole' ... could a crock pot be used instead? I think i would have a hard time finding a ceramic anything nowadays...


----------



## Irons (Apr 24, 2008)

C'mon, improvise.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 24, 2008)

Casserole.

Somewhat different from the type container with which you may be familiar. 

I had them in several sizes, and found them to be very useful. Same thing with evaporating dishes. I used proper labware almost exclusively when I refined, wanting to project an image of professionalism for my customers, who were welcome to see my operation to instill a sense of trust in them. 

If you're not clear on what a casserole is, it's not a covered pot/pan, but a round ceramic pot with a single handle, for lack of better description. The largest one I had was used to dry gold after it had been poured to shot. To this day I regret not having taken a picture when I re-refined the largest combined number of batches ever, yielding just over 400 troy ounces. 

You likely understand I didn't trust the handle to hold the load! 

Holding the casserole (after it had cooled from the drying process) is one of my post treasured moments. Gold is never more beautiful than when it is contained in a vessel, with light reflecting of off the multitude of faces, particularly when there is no oxide coat, as was the case. Imagine the beauty of the picture below, but with far more metal involved. 

Still brings a tear to my eye! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's what Ms. Hoke meant. I once owned about 30 of them, all Coors. The largest was 2000 mL.

http://www.colonialscientific.com/OScatalog/index.php?cPath=75695_83320_83323_89295


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 24, 2008)

I own a 500 mL one made by Coors. I really like it for dissolving. The handle and spout make pouring easy.

I believe you can see it in my HCl-Cl videos.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 17, 2008)

I know this may sound crazy but why couldn't you use a Pyrex cassarole dish instead of ceramic ?


----------



## Harold_V (May 17, 2008)

brav01 said:


> I know this may sound crazy but why couldn't you use a Pyrex cassarole dish instead of ceramic ?


Because they have nothing in common aside from being able to tolerate being heated, and sharing the same title. 

A casserole for the chem lab has a long handle, and a pouring spout. A casserole for the kitchen tends to be a baking type dish, for lack of better description. It will be fitted with a lid, while a casserole for the lab is not. If you want it covered, a watch glass is used. 

I don't see a kitchen type casserole being of much use in gold refining, although YMMV. I'm sure others have found a use for them. I used only labware when I refined. 

Harold


----------

